
AMP for email is here, pushed by GMail - dmitriid
https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/pull/14532
======
dmitriid
To add context:

The AMP team is doing utmost to not answer any question related to AMP 4
Email, or AMP in general:

\-
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13597](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13597)

\-
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13623](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13623)

